# Rustic Arbor



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi everyone , here is my latest outdoor project . 
This arbor is made from discarded pine branches that were headed to the fire pit . It is 7 ft square and 13 ft high .


----------



## crapenterallday (Mar 23, 2008)

Man that thing is awesome. What types of joinery did you use for everything?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you , I used 5 and 6" galvanized nails for the main pieces including the rafters and then i used 3 1/2" wood screws and 2 1/2 " galvanized finish nails for the smaller pieces .


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow!! Darn Nice!!! That's quite a project. How long did it take you build that?


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*OMG! Awesome! Right up my alley!*

*Trappeur*


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

You have a real tendency for the unusual it seems on everything that you make.

That is meant as a compliment! 

You just aint a simple kind of guy are ya..

Nice job John! :thumbsup:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again everyone i really appreciate the nice comments .:thumbsup:

Dave : I try to build things that you don,t usually see and so far i,m not running out of ideas anytime soon . :laughing:.
Using reclaimed wood for the most part really helps when it is free then all you need is the idea .:blink: For the most part the idea takes longer then the construction .It also can change as i am working on it .
Geoguy : This arbor took about 4 days on and off . I take a break if it is too hot .


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it. Good work Cranbrook2. You are one of the most created woodworkers a have ever seen. 

I only wish you could make something like that around here (Louisiana). Between the pine beatles and the termites, it would last about 6 months. It's all about were you live. I was on a mission trip to Idaho, I knotest the public park benches were made of 2x12 Pondarosa Pine. That would last about 3 months in La.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you Handyman for that valueble lesson .Luckily we don,t have that much around here . That would make me look for a new trade if that happened here .:laughing:
I have never seen that here but i was never aware of that kind of problem until now . That is always good to know , thanks 
You need some arbors made of steel .Some type of metal .


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Here in La the avarage home ownwer or builder used Treated pine to build anything that will come in contact with the ground. The above avarage uses Redwood, Ceder, or Cypress.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Cypress... Impervious to anything but a chainsaw and sawmill.... LOL... Growing up on a farm, I've seen a lot of cypress projects. My cousin has a house sided with cypress he cut and milled. Still looks as good as it did the day he built the house some 30 years ago.. with just a bit of aging...

Nice project, John... And MUCH better use of pine than in a fire pit. Pine is not the best firewood ya know... LOL Even though pine knots are great fire starters...

You do have a gift there for sure...


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you gentlemen :thumbsup: I added some flowers , weathervane and a 4 ft set of metal chimes . They are very loud and they sound like church bells .


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Wow! Cranbrook......Just that little detail of those flowering pots just put the punch on that.....You did an awesome job....I'd be slamming on my brakes passing by your house...*


*Trappeur*


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again Trappeur , I have been getting lots of neighbors stopping by to look at it . :laughing: I was also offered a good chunk of money for it but i said no . It looks nicer in my yard . :yes:


----------

